# when can I switch chicks off of Chick starter



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 6 pullets. 2 Rhode island reds, 2 barred rocks, & 2 ameracana. They are all 6 weeks old. When can I switch them off of chick starter. Also would I switch them to grower crumble?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I've ever used for chicks and adults were 20% grower crumbles. 

What your main concern is right now at their age is coccidiosis. They are very susceptible to it at that age. Chick starter usually has a coccidiostat in it to get them past that age where they can so easily perish from it. 

You can try switching them now but you'd have to be vigilant for any signs of depression or bloody stools and put them on something like Corrid or Sulmet immediately.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I actually mix my scratch in with it and have them over on adult feed completely by the time they are 3 months old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Starter is normally given for 4-6 weeks. The balanced nutrient content will make there immune system stronger than when you feed something else. 
..
But actually, we're suppose to feed to a body weight of about 480g before switching to grower. This value is for brown egg layers.


----------

